# Kharn the Betrayer



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Another one of my older models.. Hes seen alot of tabletop action. I haven't fielded many CSM lists without Kharn.

I thought I would take a few photos of him as I had him on my painting desk repairing a few chips..


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

nice solid paint job


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

fucking outrageous mate! good job!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice job on 'The Man'. I like the red to yellow transition on the plasma pistol. I love Kharns mini and rules. A fine model. I guess he works well for you in games.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That model really is an oldie but a goodie. Nice paint job.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

nice paint, but i will admit i do hate the model it self, hence i done my own kharn


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, Hesky... That makes me cry...

FOR BLOOD.:ireful2:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

very nice work, sir. the paint job has a thoroughly pleasant "old school" feel on an "old school" model. to echo Shaantitus, the transition on the pistol is excellent. i also dig the contrast that the base gives the model as a whole.

cracking stuff overall! :victory:


----------



## CanadaRobC (Feb 18, 2011)

I like it. I am getting ready to paint my Kharn now and this is great inspiration. Thank You


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice model. As a bit of critique the skin looks a little undefined and flat in comparison to the smooth transitions in the red armor and on the plasma pistol. Maybe an Ogryn flesh wash directly into the recesses would help with that definition. Other than that its a spanking good model mate, nice work!


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

That Slaanesh Daemoness is god-damn scary...

If that's the look you're going for!

Edit: Whoops, wrong topic...

He's still not something I'd like to stumble upon on a dark night though


----------

